
Will write code, won't sign NDA - boopsie
http://www.itworld.com/software/268152/will-write-code-wont-sign-nda?source=ITWNLE_nlt_today_2012-04-17
======
Sword_Monkey
This is so dumb. If a business wants it's latest idea/product to be kept on
the down low then you should just respect that. Don't get all high and mighty
about it. A business is entitled to keeping its projects under wraps, its how
they stay ahead of their competition. Otherwise other companies can just come
in, develop their own version and even beat the other company to the punch.
Imagine if video game studios had their projects leaked from day 1, or a big
tech company. They'd find themselves surrounded by competing products as soon
as they launch, if not before.

Sign the damn NDA, it's doing you no harm, and if it is, don't sign it and
don't take your employer's money. (and grow up)

~~~
exDM69
> Sign the damn NDA, it's doing you no harm

It may give you a handicap for several years that limits what jobs you can or
can not take. That is harmful.

------
exDM69
Meta: This article is just silly. It is a bunch of quotes from discussion
forums (this one included) that are in fact comments to a simple blog post
(referring to another blog post of roughly equal content). Is this supposed to
be professional journalism these days?

